# homemade trap designs, please comment with suggestions.



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am in a metals class for school and I want to make some **** box traps. Box traps seem like the easiest to make but I am not sure how to connect the door. I would like some sort of trigger mechanism to close it, but I am not sure how to make it without screwing up. also please post any design pictures or blue prints if you have any that would be very helpful.

thanks.


----------

